# 1964 GTO - IS this fixable or totaled



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all. I just bought a 1964 GTO primarily for parts, but feel pretty bad cutting this one up. Any thoughts on it the damage is fixable. There is a bend in the rear frame rail and a slight bulge on the opposite side (right by the forward most point of the trunk). No impact to the roof or sail panels. It is a lean title CA car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Joe....I hate to say it, but that car is absolutely repairable. There's a '65 GTO that got wrecked in the same area much worse on the other forum....(performaneyears) and the owner fixed it. It wa twice as bad as yours, maybe more. I think the thread was titled "wrecked my car today" and the poster was Mitch, if I remember correctly. Yeah, you have a lot of work there, but you also have a first-year GTO that is solid and well worth the effort to save. The $$$ spent fixing up a GTO is the same as a Tempest or Lemans, but the end result is a more valuable car, as you know. Off topic, but how about posting a pic or two of your '64 post car...a lot of foks out here would appreciate it. Good luck, and keep us posted. Cut it up? I wouldn't if it were mine....
Jeff


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I'll look for that other posting on the wrecked 1965 That sounds perfect! I appreciate your insight on my 1964. I am addicted to the 1964 GTOs, Lemans, and Tempests. This is my first GTO and I agree that it does seem a bit rash to cut this one up. The doors line up so well!


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Also posted a quick pic on my 1964 post. It's got a 1969 4 bolt 428, T350 tranny, 12 bolt posi from a 1967 Chevelle, aftermarket front seats, etc. I've had it for over 15 years. Many of which were powered by a lifter clicking 326.  Been a great car, but really pings on load without race gas (darn #16 heads) . I need some Edelbrock 87cc aluminum ones.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Not nearly as the damage to my '65 and it is being fixed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Joe. The post on the PYonlineforums is "Totaled my goat today?" by goatman65. I was able to dig it up, with photos, right away. Check it out, and you will feel a lot better about the 'minor' damage to your own '64. Congrats on the GTO, BTW.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

SWEEEET!!! Tempest post, glad to see there are a few more still out there...:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

its only going to take 2 things to fix that car - time and money, once you throw those things on it you'll be cruisin before you know it


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. That post on PY forum was perfect. If that damage can be fixed, mine surely can as well. I think I met you a month or so ago. I am the guy with the 1965 Lemans sedan / sold you the bumper / antenna / wipers. Since then, I saw this GTO and had to have it. 

Thanks to the others for responding as well. Super helpful. Will keep you posted on this GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe, yes, I am that guy. I was able to use my original antenna base and soak the antenna mast you sold me and get it all together and working on the car. It's the first time the '65 has had a decent antenna since I bought it 30+ years ago. Got the bumper brackets bead blasted and painted, and the bumper is ready to go on, as well. Thanks! As for you, your biggest problem is finding the space to store your new project. You're in the middle of a restoration on your ragtop right now, and it's pretty hard to do two cars at once....You may need to store the GTO until you can get to it, or sell (AAACK!) the ragtop and move the GTO into it's slot. If I can be of help, let me know!
Jeff


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. Glad the antenna worked out for ya and the bumper is going on soon. Your GTO looks amazing. Yeah, I definitely have too many projects. I think I am going to sell the 1964 ragtop and 1965 parts car hope to get around $5K. The ragtop is just too much work for me (needs quarter panel replacement and some frame rust attended to. It's all there. Just in pieces.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dual Tempests said:


> I am addicted to the 1964 GTOs, Lemans, and Tempests.


 Will say!!!!!!!!!! Great looking Tempest. But we need more pictures!!!!!!.. Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The photo Joe (Dual Tempests) posted of his '64 Post coupe doesn't do it justice. The car in person is quite intimidating. Joe: I think you are making the right move. I saw your ragtop, and it has a ton of potential. It is easily a 5k car. Remember, what is rusty to you and me is rust free to all these non California guys! Seriously, you're ahead of the curve by liquidating the two and going after the GTO at your own pace. You can always pick up a '64 ragtop later on that's done or doesn't need that type of work. It took me 30 years of different houses until I finally got a home that had enough space last year. With only the one GTO project, you won't be really jammed up at all. Keep us posted, and yeah, more photos!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

*1964 Tempest Post*

Thanks Jeff! Appreciate the perspective. Sounds like the right move. HEre are some more pictures of my Tempest. Some are through the paint process (budget paint job).


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice Love those 64's thanks


----------

